# Shop Made Band Saw Fence



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a Chraftsman band saw that I got recently. Got a great deal on it but it did not have a fence. Can anyone point me to plan to shop build one. Any help appreciated. I ran across one awhile back in Shop Talk magazine but I can't find it now.

Charlie


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Take a look at this thread from last year for ideas.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/shop-made-bought-bandsaw-fence-lets-see-44227/


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

If it is the current 14" model, the Rikon band saw fence will fit.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

does your saw have a fence rail attached to the front of the table? if so, what does it look like? it would be best to be able to use the rail for your fence. building the pieces that would mate and lock onto that rail will not be easy, maybe look used.

simplified, your fence can be two boards attached in an "L" shape. one board is clamped down to the table, the other is an upright to provide support for your material.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

The one shown here is a similar concept to one I built a couple of years ago and have used successfully. It simply clamps to the edges of your bandsaw table (built in clamping system, not external clamps) and is easy to use and store.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Woodwart said:


> The one shown here is a similar concept to one I built a couple of years ago and have used successfully. It simply clamps to the edges of your bandsaw table (built in clamping system, not external clamps) and is easy to use and store.


Thanks Roger. I had seen this one before and was considering it. Wish I could lay my hands on a copy of that magazine. I don't think I have that one. 

Charlie


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

TimPa said:


> does your saw have a fence rail attached to the front of the table? if so, what does it look like? it would be best to be able to use the rail for your fence. building the pieces that would mate and lock onto that rail will not be easy, maybe look used.
> 
> simplified, your fence can be two boards attached in an "L" shape. one board is clamped down to the table, the other is an upright to provide support for your material.


At present my table does not have any rail either front or back.:no: I have a "L" shape one now. I guess I just wanted to go to the next level. :yes:


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Gilgaron said:


> If it is the current 14" model, the Rikon band saw fence will fit.


I saw that Rikon band saw fence at our local Woodcraft store. I think it would work. I didn't like the price and the particular sales guy I talked to wasn't sure if they could get just the fence. I am sure the price would not impress me either. That said I did like the looks of the fence.

Off topic the Rikon looks so much like my saw I wonder if they weren't both built in the same factory.

Charlie


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Take a look at this thread from last year for ideas.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/shop-made-bought-bandsaw-fence-lets-see-44227/


Thanks. I knew this topic had to have come up before. Some of those ideas will probably be what I end up using.

Charlie


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah they're the same, if you look at the Rikon 10-321 manual it is exactly the same as the Craftsman manual, even the same photos. If you do decide to get one, note that there must be some small difference in table thickness as the fence works best with a shim underneath, as described here. When I got mine I found it cheapest off of sears.com, surprisingly, but it is pricey there now. So the price must fluctuate a bit, maybe keep your eye out while you're planning your build in case somebody drops it into impulse buy range.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

ChipperOfWood said:


> Thanks Roger. I had seen this one before and was considering it. Wish I could lay my hands on a copy of that magazine. I don't think I have that one.
> 
> Charlie


PM me.. I might can help you out.


----------

